# 94th Academy Awards



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2022)

Best Picture​Belfast
CODA
Don’t Look Up
Drive My Car
Dune
King Richard
Licorice Pizza
Nightmare Alley
The Power of the Dog
West Side Story

Best Actor​Javier Bardem (Being the Ricardos)
Benedict Cumberbatch (The Power of the Dog)
Andrew Garfield (Tick, Tick… Boom!)
Will Smith (King Richard)
Denzel Washington (The Tragedy of Macbeth)

Best Actress​Jessica Chastain (The Eyes of Tammy Faye)
Olivia Colman (The Lost Daughter)
Penélope Cruz (Parallel Mothers)
Nicole Kidman (Being the Ricardos)
Kristen Stewart (Spencer)

Best Supporting Actress​Jessie Buckley (The Lost Daughter)
Ariana DeBose (West Side Story)
Judi Dench (Belfast)
Kirsten Dunst (The Power of the Dog)
Aunjanue Ellis (King Richard)

Best Supporting Actor​Ciarán Hinds (Belfast)
Troy Kotsur (CODA)
Jesse Plemons (The Power of the Dog)
J.K. Simmons (Being the Ricardos)
Kodi Smit-McPhee (The Power of the Dog)

Best Director​Paul Thomas Anderson (Licorice Pizza)
Kenneth Branagh (Belfast)
Jane Campion (The Power of the Dog)
Steven Spielberg (West Side Story)
Drive My Car (Ryûsuke Hamaguchi)

Original Screenplay​Belfast (Kenneth Branagh)
Don’t Look Up (Adam McKay & David Sirota)
Licorice Pizza (Paul Thomas Anderson)
King Richard (Zach Baylin)
The Worst Person in the World (Joachim Trier & Eskil Vogt)

Adapted Screenplay​CODA (Sian Heder)
Drive My Car (Ryusuke Hamaguchi & Takamasa Oe)
Dune (Eric Roth, Jon Spaihts & Denis Villeneuve)
The Lost Daughter (Maggie Gyllenhaal)
The Power of the Dog (Jane Campion)

Animated Feature​Encanto
Luca
Flee
The Mitchells vs the Machines
Raya and the Last Dragon

Documentary Feature​Ascension
Attica
Flee
Summer of Soul (Or, When The Revolution Could Not Be Televised)
Writing with Fire

International Feature​Drive My Car (Japan)
Flee (Denmark)
The Hand of God (Italy)
Lunana: A Yak in the Classroom (Bhutan)
The Worst Person in the World (Norway)

Editing​Don’t Look Up (Hank Corwin)
Dune (Joe Walker)
King Richard (Pamela Martin)
The Power of the Dog (Peter Sciberras)
Tick, Tick… Boom! (Myron Kerstein & Andrew Weisblum)

Cinematography​Dune (Greig Fraser)
Nightmare Alley (Dan Lausten)
The Power of the Dog (Ari Wegner)
The Tragedy of Macbeth (Bruno Delbonnel)
West Side Story (Janusz Kaminski)

Original Score​Don’t Look Up (Nicholas Britell)
Dune (Hans Zimmer)
Encanto (Germaine Franco)
Parallel Mothers (Alberto Iglesias)
The Power of the Dog (Jonny Greenwood) 

Production Design​Dune (Zsuzsanna Sipos & Patrice Vermette)
Nightmare Alley (Tamara Deverell & Shane Vieau)
The Power of the Dog (Grant Major & Amber Richards)
The Tragedy of Macbeth (Stefan Dechant & Nancy Haigh)
West Side Story (Rena DeAngelo & Adam Stockhausen)

Costume Design​Cruella (Jenny Beavan)
Cyrano (Massimo Cantini Parrini)
Dune (Jacqueline West)
Nightmare Alley (Luis Sequeira)
West Side Story (Paul Tazewell)

VFX​Dune
Free Guy
Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings
No Time to Die
Spider-Man: No Way Home

Sound​Belfast
Dune
No Time to Die
The Power of the Dog
West Side Story


Makeup and Hairstyling​The Eyes of Tammy Faye
House of Gucci
Coming 2 America
Cruella
Dune 

Original Song​“Be Alive” (King Richard)
“Dos Oruguitas” (Encanto)
“Down to Joy” (Belfast)
“No Time to Die” (No Time to Die)
“Somehow You Do” (Four Good Days)

Live-Action Short​Ala Kachuu — Take and Run
The Dress
The Long Goodbye
On My Mind
Please Hold

Documentary Short​Audible
Lead Me Home
The Queen of Basketball
Three Songs for Benazir
When We Were Bullies

Animated Short​Affairs of the Art
Bestia
Boxballet
Robin Robin
The Windshield Wiper

Better late than never.


----------



## JFF (Mar 27, 2022)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Best Picture​Belfast
> CODA
> Don’t Look Up
> Drive My Car
> ...



I only seen Dune and The Power of the Dog. Both do not strike me as best picture material. The Power of the Dog shows great actors, but limits them. This movie never really breaks out -- maybe a little at the end (which is anticlimactic, but overall smart in the buildup).




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Best Actor​Javier Bardem (Being the Ricardos)
> Benedict Cumberbatch (The Power of the Dog)
> Andrew Garfield (Tick, Tick… Boom!)
> Will Smith (King Richard)
> Denzel Washington (The Tragedy of Macbeth)



Benedict Cumberbatch was very good in The Power of the Dog, but I've seen better performances of him. I think the role limited him. In general; it just shows that he is a great actor. So I am not sure. I did not see any other of these performances.




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Best Actress​Jessica Chastain (The Eyes of Tammy Faye)
> Olivia Colman (The Lost Daughter)
> Penélope Cruz (Parallel Mothers)
> Nicole Kidman (Being the Ricardos)
> Kristen Stewart (Spencer)



No idea, I did not see any of these movies.




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Best Supporting Actress​Jessie Buckley (The Lost Daughter)
> Ariana DeBose (West Side Story)
> Judi Dench (Belfast)
> Kirsten Dunst (The Power of the Dog)
> Aunjanue Ellis (King Richard)



Kirsten Dunst has a chance, but once again; I think the role was not her best as well.




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Best Supporting Actor​Ciarán Hinds (Belfast)
> Troy Kotsur (CODA)
> Jesse Plemons (The Power of the Dog)
> J.K. Simmons (Being the Ricardos)
> ...



^ no idea



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Cinematography​Dune (Greig Fraser)
> Nightmare Alley (Dan Lausten)
> The Power of the Dog (Ari Wegner)
> The Tragedy of Macbeth (Bruno Delbonnel)
> West Side Story (Janusz Kaminski)



Dune probably.




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Original Score​Don’t Look Up (Nicholas Britell)
> Dune (Hans Zimmer)
> Encanto (Germaine Franco)
> Parallel Mothers (Alberto Iglesias)
> ...



^ no idea




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> VFX​Dune
> Free Guy
> Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings
> No Time to Die
> Spider-Man: No Way Home



Dune or Spider-Men.




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Sound​Belfast
> Dune
> No Time to Die
> The Power of the Dog
> ...


I would say: No Time to Die -- Great song. I doubt there is something better.




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Live-Action Short​Ala Kachuu — Take and Run
> The Dress
> The Long Goodbye
> On My Mind
> ...



^ no idea


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

I would've been happy with Encanto or Mitchells vs Machines. wooo


Also Dune winning almost all of the technical awards is great. Reminds me of the year Mad Max won like 6 oscars.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2022)

I still need to see a number of these.


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 27, 2022)

JFF said:


> I only seen Dune and The Power of the Dog. Both do not strike me as best picture material. The Power of the Dog shows great actors, but limits them. This movie never really breaks out -- maybe a little at the end (which is anticlimactic, but overall smart in the buildup).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cumberbatch is favorite 
Nicole Kidman is favorite to win as well.


----------



## JFF (Mar 27, 2022)

Kingslayer said:


> Cumberbatch is favorite
> Nicole Kidman is favorite to win as well.



We see. So far, my few predictions were not so bad.

I think the Best Movie and Best Actor will be interesting. Cumberbatch did very well in that movie, but again, I think that is not his best role. So it might depend on the other performances that I did not see.

For the other movies, the trailer for "Nightmare Alley" looks interesting. Never heard of that movie before.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

Shout out to Riz


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 27, 2022)

JFF said:


> We see. So far, my few predictions were not so bad.
> 
> I think the Best Movie and Best Actor will be interesting. Cumberbatch did very well in that movie, but again, I think that is not his best role. So it might depend on the other performances that I did not see.
> 
> For the other movies, the trailer for "Nightmare Alley" looks interesting. Never heard of that movie before.


Theyll give it to Will . He'll start crying  again oscar snubbed him.


----------



## JFF (Mar 27, 2022)

Uh ha, was that fake ?  Now a blackout ... strange. Seems legit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2022)

Happy that Belfast won Best Original Screenplay, I'm rooting for that movie and for Kenneth Branagh.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2022)

JFF said:


> Uh ha, was that fake ?  Now a blackout ... strange. Seems legit.


What happened?


----------



## JFF (Mar 27, 2022)

Mider T said:


> What happened?



uncensored; does not look scripted.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 27, 2022)

was real. chris rock made a joke related to jada smith's bald head which she had a condition for. will couldnt control himself.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 27, 2022)

Damn he really pissed off Will Smith. lol


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

Wow, that really happened.

The Oscars can thank Chris Rock for making this year's the one to talk about now.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 27, 2022)

yay billie won  thats all that matters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2022)

Very non-tactful from Chris Rock to joke about that.

Jane Campion just won Best Director for The Power of the Dog.

I wanted Kenneth Branagh to win though. D:


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

I still can't stop thinking about the slap.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

Oh shit Will Smith won


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 27, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I still can't stop thinking about the slap.


That for sure stole the show. That's all anybody will be talking about. I'm not watching but what does Will say when he gets on stage if he won?


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2022)

Did Chris Rock just tank a punch from Will Smith

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 27, 2022)

Actually.......seems like Will initially laughed at the joke but then saw his wife got upset. 

Chris Rock just shrugged it off.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2022)

Hell yeah!


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> That for sure stole the show. That's all anybody will be talking about. I'm not watching but what does Will say when he gets on stage if he won?


he's talking about family and the role that God gave him in this part of this life. I wonder if that was the catalyst for the slap.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Mar 27, 2022)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hell yeah!


When seeing that speech --- well, it seems very legit. Or vvverrryyy well scripted.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

Brian said:


> Did Chris Rock just tank a punch from Will Smith


 slap


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> slap



looked like a punch but probably felt like a slap to Chris Rock


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

Brian said:


> looked like a punch but probably felt like a slap to Chris Rock


yeah, but after the Twitter detectives were on the case, they have deduced that it was slap


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2022)

Didn't see this one coming. Now I gotta watch The Eyes of Tammy Faye.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

holy shit Coda won. WOW


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2022)

Hmm, I could see why it did. The story sure looked moving with it's subject. I'll have to check that one too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Mar 27, 2022)

Brian said:


> looked like a punch but probably felt like a slap to Chris Rock


That was a hard slap in the face; I'm not sure how many would have been as composed as Chris Rock in the moment.

For Will Smith, there is no excuse for violence. It very well might have been a very emotional day for him and he was triggered .... I understand it and I really feel sorry for him (he probably realized what he did 2 minutes later), but still ... Especially in Hollywood, it's so bad. And then also live at the Oscars ... With a tradition of almost 100 years. As to the joke; yes, tasteless, but pretty harmless - compare him to Ricky Gervais. From my perspective, Smith is very lucky Chris Rock did fell over or something.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

I like the Let It Go ending song they're using lol


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 27, 2022)

Big Will handled business


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

dead


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2022)

If Will didn’t mind committing Battery on live television might as well go for TKO.

Guarantee nobody in person would joke about Jada around him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## MO (Mar 28, 2022)

Not chris rock getting his shit rocked on stage.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 28, 2022)

the fuck happened lol. is this real or just pretend


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2022)

All time twitter night tonight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2022)

We need a remake or revival of Celebrity Deathmatch

Rock vs Smith 

Lets go


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2022)

Didn't watch it live because award shows are played out but man..I almost wish I did.

Will is tired of the jokes and people calling him a bitch.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2022)

JFF said:


> uncensored; does not look scripted.


Lol and award shows thought Kanye was the one they had to look out for.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2022)

Oscars are only good for drama now


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't watch it live because award shows are played out





Shiba D. Inu said:


> Oscars are only good for drama


Nah.  I would say with the rise of streaming services Oscars shed light on otherwise little known international and short films.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nah.  I would say with the rise of streaming services Oscars shed light on otherwise little known international and short films.


I'm an American.  We don't care about what's going on internationally.  I went to bed with people talking about the beyonce performance and woke up to people wowed that will smacked chris..nobody cares about who won awards from what I see.

PEOPLE USED TO CARE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm an American.  We don't care about what's going on internationally.  I went to bed with people talking about the beyonce performance and woke up to people wowed that will smacked chris..nobody cares about who won awards from what I see.
> 
> PEOPLE USED TO CARE


Speak for yourself?  Cinephiles and open-minded Americans care.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Speak for yourself?  Cinephiles and open-minded Americans care.


Nah I can speak for the oscars crying every year about how their ratings are plummeting.  This is the best thing that could happen to them.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah I can speak for the oscars crying every year about how their ratings are plummeting.  This is the best thing that could happen to them.


That's not your argument.  Your argument was that Americans don't care about what goes on internationally (which doesn't mean international movies so much as international news but w/e).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2022)

Mider T said:


> That's not your argument.  Your argument was that Americans don't care about what goes on internationally (which doesn't mean international movies so much as international news but w/e).


You're right that people who are really passionate about film may tune in. But that community isn't enough to sustain them for very long. They've lost alot of their former glory (that's my argument. )

I learned americans don't watch movies with subtitles when they complained about Parasite winning so much.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2022)

Can't believe we're almost at the 100th Academy Awards. Should be in 2028, right?

I wonder if the studios will pull out the most world-ending Oscar Bait that year to secure the 100th Best Picture.

They should also do a one-off "100 Other Great Pictures" where they retroactively award an Oscar to one movie from each year that didn't win one but has retrospectively proven to be a classic.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're right that people who are really passionate about film may tune in. But that community isn't enough to sustain them for very long. They've lost alot of their former glory (that's my argument. )
> 
> I learned americans don't watch movies with subtitles when they complained about Parasite winning so much.


We'll see how Drive My Car does then.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm an American.  We don't care about what's going on internationally.  I went to bed with people talking about the beyonce performance and woke up to people wowed that will smacked chris..nobody cares about who won awards from what I see.
> 
> PEOPLE USED TO CARE


You just dont care about films

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2022)

Parallax said:


> You just dont care about films


I don't care about oscars. I watch films at least once a week .


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm an American.  We don't care about what's going on internationally.



Guess you should leave the anime forum then.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2022)

I didn't know that this CODA win means that Apple TV+ is the first streaming service to have a movie win Best Picture. RIP Netflix


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 28, 2022)

Remember, guys - you're not allowed to joke about Jada in front of Will 








Only fuck her.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> Remember, guys - you're not allowed to joke about Jada in front of Will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"We don't talk about Jada no no no"


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 28, 2022)

No like Will is a saint like he likes to act but Jada has really ruined his reputation these last years.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2022)

Best Picture​Belfast
*CODA – WINNER*
Don’t Look Up
Drive My Car
Dune
King Richard
Licorice Pizza
Nightmare Alley
The Power of the Dog
West Side Story

Best Actor​Javier Bardem (Being the Ricardos)
Benedict Cumberbatch (The Power of the Dog)
Andrew Garfield (Tick, Tick… Boom!)
*Will Smith (King Richard) – WINNER*
Denzel Washington (The Tragedy of Macbeth)


Best Actress​*Jessica Chastain (The Eyes of Tammy Faye) – WINNER*
Olivia Colman (The Lost Daughter)
Penélope Cruz (Parallel Mothers)
Nicole Kidman (Being the Ricardos)
Kristen Stewart (Spencer)

Best Supporting Actress​Jessie Buckley (The Lost Daughter)
*Ariana DeBose (West Side Story) – WINNER*
Judi Dench (Belfast)
Kirsten Dunst (The Power of the Dog)
Aunjanue Ellis (King Richard)

Best Supporting Actor​Ciarán Hinds (Belfast)
*Troy Kotsur (CODA) – WINNER*
Jesse Plemons (The Power of the Dog)
J.K. Simmons (Being the Ricardos)
Kodi Smit-McPhee (The Power of the Dog)

Best Director​Paul Thomas Anderson (Licorice Pizza)
Kenneth Branagh (Belfast)
*Jane Campion (The Power of the Dog) – WINNER*
Steven Spielberg (West Side Story)
Drive My Car (Ryûsuke Hamaguchi)

Original Screenplay​*Belfast (Kenneth Branagh) – WINNER*
Don’t Look Up (Adam McKay & David Sirota)
Licorice Pizza (Paul Thomas Anderson)
King Richard (Zach Baylin)
The Worst Person in the World (Joachim Trier & Eskil Vogt)

Adapted Screenplay​*CODA (Sian Heder) – WINNER*
Drive My Car (Ryusuke Hamaguchi & Takamasa Oe)
Dune (Eric Roth, Jon Spaihts & Denis Villeneuve)
The Lost Daughter (Maggie Gyllenhaal)
The Power of the Dog (Jane Campion)

Animated Feature​*Encanto – WINNER
Luca*
Flee
The Mitchells vs the Machines
Raya and the Last Dragon

Documentary Feature​Ascension
Attica
Flee
*Summer of Soul (Or, When The Revolution Could Not Be Televised) – WINNER*
Writing with Fire

International Feature​*Drive My Car (Japan) – WINNER*
Flee (Denmark)
The Hand of God (Italy)
Lunana: A Yak in the Classroom (Bhutan)
The Worst Person in the World (Norway)

Editing​Don’t Look Up (Hank Corwin)
*Dune (Joe Walker) – WINNER*
King Richard (Pamela Martin)
The Power of the Dog (Peter Sciberras)
Tick, Tick… Boom! (Myron Kerstein & Andrew Weisblum)

Cinematography​*Dune (Greig Fraser) – WINNER*
Nightmare Alley (Dan Lausten)
The Power of the Dog (Ari Wegner)
The Tragedy of Macbeth (Bruno Delbonnel)
West Side Story (Janusz Kaminski)

Original Score​Don’t Look Up (Nicholas Britell)
*Dune (Hans Zimmer) – WINNER*
Encanto (Germaine Franco)
Parallel Mothers (Alberto Iglesias)
The Power of the Dog (Jonny Greenwood) 

Production Design​*Dune (Zsuzsanna Sipos & Patrice Vermette) – WINNER*
Nightmare Alley (Tamara Deverell & Shane Vieau)
The Power of the Dog (Grant Major & Amber Richards)
The Tragedy of Macbeth (Stefan Dechant & Nancy Haigh)
West Side Story (Rena DeAngelo & Adam Stockhausen)

Costume Design​*Cruella (Jenny Beavan)* *– WINNER*
Cyrano (Massimo Cantini Parrini)
Dune (Jacqueline West)
Nightmare Alley (Luis Sequeira)
West Side Story (Paul Tazewell)

VFX​*Dune – WINNER*
Free Guy
Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings
No Time to Die
Spider-Man: No Way Home

Sound​Belfast
*Dune – WINNER*
No Time to Die
The Power of the Dog
West Side Story


Makeup and Hairstyling​*The Eyes of Tammy Faye – WINNER*
House of Gucci
Coming 2 America
Cruella
Dune 

Original Song​“Be Alive” (King Richard)
“Dos Oruguitas” (Encanto)
“Down to Joy” (Belfast)
*“No Time to Die” (No Time to Die) – WINNER*
“Somehow You Do” (Four Good Days)

Live-Action Short​Ala Kachuu — Take and Run
The Dress
T*he Long Goodbye – WINNER*
On My Mind
Please Hold

Documentary Short​Audible
Lead Me Home
*The Queen of Basketball – WINNER*
Three Songs for Benazir
When We Were Bullies

Animated Short​Affairs of the Art
Bestia
Boxballet
Robin Robin
*The Windshield Wiper – WINNER

*


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I didn't know that this CODA win means that Apple TV+ is the first streaming service to have a movie win Best Picture. RIP Netflix


Lol you act like Netflix didn't even have a nominee


----------

